# GrandMA2 on PC not recognizing Channels



## bbreak (Nov 20, 2015)

So I have been running a GrandMA2 on PC at my theatre, mainly just to train myself on the console and programming language (I'm a EOS man at heart) and I came across a strange issue.

My house lights, which are powered off of 6k dimmers, which I have never had an issue controlling from my ION, just stopped responding to the GrandMA2, the first channel in the sequence would only go to 50% intensity but could still go lower and out, where the second channel wouldn't respond to commands at all. 

This really came out of no where, I didn't make any patch or system changes, the channels just stopped responding, all other channels in my patch are fine.

Any ideas or similar situations to mine?


----------



## RonaldBeal (Nov 21, 2015)

What version of software?
Does it come back if you reboot the console?


----------

